# [Video] Feliks Zemdegs 3x3 example solves



## Aakash (Aug 14, 2011)

This are some example solves that i saw on feliks's page and i was really waiting for these. i did'nt see if this was already posted.





 
enjoy!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

I had my friend watch this...... And he said: "Ugh.. I don't care about Feliks" 10 minutes and 57 seconds later he called me and said: "I'm a retard! Feliks is a genius!" LOL


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 14, 2011)

I *hate* it when 14 year olds are better than me! no wonder why I hate things so much (coz they always do things better than me) ....


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> I *haet* it when 14 year olds are better than me! no wonder why I hate things so much....


Erm... Feliks is 15. I don't mean to sound like a creeper, but he was born December 20, 1995. It says in his dad's Road To 6.65 video and on his wiki page.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait... Which part's the zeroing? 



And, yeah, those are some pretty neat tricks. Kind of hard to follow if you're neither colour neutral nor have the scrambles to follow along, though.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Wait... Which part's the zeroing?


What do you mean by zeroing?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

You knoowww, Zeroing!

He didn't use it in the video for obvious reasons.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> What do you mean by zeroing?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Cubing_Memes#Zeroing_.28November_2010.29


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2011)

Zeroing? It's a technique used by some cubers. (lol)

He's being clever with his F2L... hm... Not particularly relevant to Roux but I'll try that with CFOP.


----------



## Brest (Aug 14, 2011)

Scramble with White on U & Green on F

1st - L2 F2 U L2 D R2 F' R2 L2 F L' U' L2 D' L' B2 R' U2


Spoiler



Blue cross

x y U R' y' R D2 R2
R U2' R2' U' R
R U' R' U R U R'
y' R U2 R' U
(R U' R' R U R')
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U'

White cross --> scramble with White on Back


2nd - D B2 U R2 D L D2 B R F U F D2 R' U2 B L' U' L'


Spoiler



Yellow cross

y L' R U' r U' r' D
L' U2 L U L' U' L
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
y R' U2 R U R' U' R
y U
(R' U' R y U' R U R' R U' R' U y' R' U R)
U R' U' R U y R U' R'
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'

White cross --> scramble with White on Down


3rd - L' F2 R2 F2 D B' L2 D2 R' F2 L' B' D2 U2 L F' U


Spoiler



White cross

y' x2 F' L2 (R2 R2') R U R y D2
R U R'
y U' R' U R U' R U R'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
L U L' U' L U L'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' d


4th - F L2 F2 B D2 R' U2 R' B U' F B R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D


Spoiler



Green cross

y z' D' R D R' D R2' R U R' U' R U R' D'
R U' R'
(U R U' R' R U R' U')
U2 R U2 R'
L U L'
U R' U R U2 y R U R'
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

White cross --> scramble with White on Front


5th - D2 U2 B2 D2 L' B L R' F' D2 B' U' L R' B R2 F2


Spoiler



White cross

x2 y U' r U' l D' F R2
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R
y' D2 U L' U2 L U2 L' U L D2
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2


6th - U2 R2 F2 U L B2 D L D2 U F2 L R U B2 D' F' U2


Spoiler



White cross

x2 D' L2 R' D' U R'
U R U' R'
L' U L U' L U L'
y U' L U L' U L U' L'
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u'


7th - U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R F R2 D U2 B R2 U B D L D'


Spoiler



White cross

x2 r' U2 x U' R' F R2
R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' y (R U' R' R U R')
R U R' L' U L
U R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 y' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R'
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2'


8th - L' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B' D2 B2 L F L' F' L2 U2 F


Spoiler



Blue cross

x U' L U' L' U L U L'
U F2 R'
R U' R' U R U R'
U R' U l' U R U' l
U L' U L U2 y L U L'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2

White cross --> scramble with White on Back


9th - B R2 B2 F' U' B U R F2 U B L B2 U2 L' B R U'


Spoiler



Red cross

y' x D F2 R2 D
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
U' L' U' L r U' r' F
L U L' U' L U L'
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U (r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' U')
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U

White cross --> scramble with White on Right


10th - B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' F R' D R' D U2 F U R' D' F


Spoiler



Green cross

x y' U R U L U l2
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 (U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F' F U' L' U L U' L' U L F U')
F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (except lolfail instead)

White cross --> scramble with White on Front


11th - L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 R' D R2 F D' R F' R F2 D2 L'


Spoiler



Red cross

x2 z U2 F R2 L'
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R
U2 y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U R U' R2' F R F'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U'

White cross --> scramble with White on Right


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

THANK YOU for that!^
I actually was gonna do that, but... never mind .

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## yockee (Aug 15, 2011)

How the HELL did you get scrambles for these? He did hand scrambles!!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

Cube Explorer.

Nice reconstructions, Brest - that must have taken a while!


----------



## Brest (Aug 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Cube Explorer.
> 
> Nice reconstructions, Brest - that must have taken a while!



Well, there are 11 solves so there was definitely time involved. But for the cross and the F2L Faz goes slow AND shows you what he is doing, so that was pretty easy. OLL & PLL was completely different. If I didn't know the algs I probably would've struggled. TPS is


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yikes, he uses Xcross, multislotting, partial edge control and OLLCP,


----------



## Godmil (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread makes me very happy. I've been dying to see a good selection of random solves by Feliks, and having the reconstructions is brilliant (thanks Brest). I'm going to analyses these in excruciating detail.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> This thread makes me very happy. I've been dying to see a good selection of random solves by Feliks, and having the reconstructions is brilliant (thanks Brest). I'm going to analyses these in excruciating detail.


I love how he shows off scrambling it mostly OH!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

After watching this, he already told you his secret "zeroing" technique. It's basically just inserting or creating pairs in a way that makes the next F2l pair easier to build. 

Zeroing is like looking ahead so far you start looking behind. So you start saying "if I do it this way, the next F2l pair will be like this, but if I do it that way, the next F2l pair will be easier to make.

Feliks must have really good lookahead, low F2l movecount, and high TPS. This is the reason why he is so fast.



hic0057 said:


> Yikes, he uses Xcross, multislotting, partial edge control and OLLCP,



Exactly! He uses a lot of tricks!


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 15, 2011)

You could always check the orientation of the next f2l edge and insert the current one differently to make the next one solvable in a <R,U> or <L,U> subset.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> You could always check the orientation of the next f2l edge and insert the current one differently to make the next one solvable in a <R,U> or <L,U> subset.


 
Next F2L edge? You could just insert F2L pairs differently to orient and preserve the top layer edges.

I have been using partial edge control for quite some time.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 15, 2011)

Partial edge control is intuitive xD. Do you ever touch the corners?


----------



## Hussein 88 (Aug 15, 2011)

U (r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' U') (solve 9th)


& there;


U2 (U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F' F U' L' U L U' L' U L F U') (solve 10th)


What does he do? joke & funny moves?


I cant see youtube videos, youtube is filtered for me


----------



## bobso2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hussein 88 said:


> U (r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' U') (solve 9th)
> 
> 
> & there;
> ...


 

he is just showing off, what would happen if he solved it that way.

after that he is undoing that solution to show a better way, you could skip it.


----------

